# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Sa kushton vota juaj?

## Albo

Po e hap kete teme me nje pyetje te thjeshte, dhe personale, drejtuar secilit prej anetareve te forumit:

1. A jeni te gatshem te shisni voten tuaj te lire? Po ose Jo.
2. Sa mendoni se e ka vleren vota juaj?
3. Cilat jane motivet qe ju shtyjne te beni zgjidhjen qe bete?

Kjo eshte nje nga ato tema ku te gjithe jane te lire te shprehin mendimin e tyre, pa qene nevoja qe te replikojme me njeri-tjetrin. Mund te lexojme ne heshtje mendimin e njeri-tjetrit, pa replika.

Albo

----------


## Meriamun

a) Nuk jam aspak i gatshem te shes voten sepse kush e shet ate ka shitur dinjitetin dhe lirine e tij. Qe te arrihet deri tek vota dhe mendimi i lire shume njerez te ndritur kane dhene jeten , kjo ishte dhe ideja e revolucionit francez, pra vota eshte e shenjte sepse eshte fuqia e cdokujt per te vendosur ne lidhje me veten dhe ambjentin qe e rrehthon.

b) Padyshim qe vota ime si e cdokujt ka vleren e saj sepse ndikon ne rezultat, perfaqeson lirine time ne te zgjedhur dhe ne te shprehur, ndjehem pjesmarres dhe i rendesishem kur me kerkohet dicka e tille. Teorikisht eshte keshtu ndersa praktikisht ne Shqiperi gjerat ecin ne nje rrjedhe krejt ndryshe.

c) Nuk kam votuar asnjehere sepse ne kohe votimesh nuk kam qene aty por edhe sikur te isha prezent nuk besoj se do e kisha te lehte te vendosja sepse nuk shikoj asnjeren prej partive qe te jete e denje per ta votuar dhe te perfaqesoje. Padyshim qe ka persona ne zgjedhjet lokale qe ja vlen edhe ti votosh, por personalisht nuk e shikoj te arsyeshme te jap voten time asnjeres prej forcave politike.

----------

Lulke (11-10-2015)

----------


## VOLSIV

> Po e hap kete teme me nje pyetje te thjeshte, dhe personale, drejtuar secilit prej anetareve te forumit:
> 
> 1. A jeni te gatshem te shisni voten tuaj te lire? Po ose Jo.
> 2. Sa mendoni se e ka vleren vota juaj?
> 3. Cilat jane motivet qe ju shtyjne te beni zgjidhjen qe bete?
> 
> Kjo eshte nje nga ato tema ku te gjithe jane te lire te shprehin mendimin e tyre, pa qene nevoja qe te replikojme me njeri-tjetrin. Mund te lexojme ne heshtje mendimin e njeri-tjetrit, pa replika.
> 
> Albo


Nuk besoj se do ta shes ndonjehere voten.
Vota ime ka vlere relative gjersa jam i kufizuar te votoj po njerez te korruptuar.
Zgjedhja per te mos e shitur lidhet me faktin se ajo realisht vlen aq shume sa nuk me paguan dot njeri.

----------


## martini1984

E shes qe i luj fene,sepse asgje nuk do ndryshoje!
Por i dua parate cash,selfie e bej vete per voten si vertetim!
Me shkrim!

----------


## Lulke

> Po e hap kete teme me nje pyetje te thjeshte, dhe personale, drejtuar secilit prej anetareve te forumit:
> 
> 1. A jeni te gatshem te shisni voten tuaj te lire? Po ose Jo.
> 2. Sa mendoni se e ka vleren vota juaj?
> 3. Cilat jane motivet qe ju shtyjne te beni zgjidhjen qe bete?
> 
> Kjo eshte nje nga ato tema ku te gjithe jane te lire te shprehin mendimin e tyre, pa qene nevoja qe te replikojme me njeri-tjetrin. Mund te lexojme ne heshtje mendimin e njeri-tjetrit, pa replika.
> 
> Albo


1= Kurre.
2= Nuk ka cmim
3= Motivi qe bera zgjedhjen " kurre " e ke fjalen Albo ?

Nese do zgjidhja opsion e kundert per mua si femer do Trégoja qe skam me dinjitet e as vlere ne cdo hap timin ne jete.

Nuk ndryshon gje ndoshta 1 vote por kur behen shum shumefishohet kjo vlere .

Te shes voten = te shes cdo gje timen personale ...ncuq sbehet fjale .

----------


## Isabel2

Une nuk e shes as nuk e jap falas  :ngerdheshje: 
Me kandidatet kete 10 vjecarin e fundit as nuk do merja mundim te votoja :perqeshje: 

Pse e shesin te tjeret??? Hmmm nga deshperimi 

Une votoj Lulken  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Lulke (11-10-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Hahahaha ok un ty se si kam qejf borgjet . :ngerdheshje:

----------

Isabel2 (11-10-2015)

----------


## martini1984

Shita voten eshte per masat e pergjitheshme.
Vota nuk me klasifikon MUA!

----------


## Lulke

Eh tani e hodhe gurin martini vetem qe shisje ti vote sdo e besoja kurre . :kryqezohen:

----------


## martini1984

Nje here kam votuar ne jeten time per PD-ne.
Jo se i kam qejf por i bera qejfin nje cuni te lagjes qe ishte shofer i kandidatit!
Po me dhane para ne dore,kush ta kete deshiren dhe bujrum!

----------


## Isabel2

Sa I sinqerte like like 
Po nese te japin ndonje thes miell pranon ?:P

----------


## martini1984

Varet nga pesha.Po nuk pati krunde brenda perse jo?
Si gjithe te tjeret.

----------


## Isabel2

Po shume mire ben edhe me krunde pranoje o derman, fundja nuk eshte se do vleresohet ajo vote kujdo qe te ja japesh  :shkelje syri: )

----------

martini1984 (11-10-2015)

----------


## B.A.D B.O.Y

Zakonisht  kam  votuar  per hir te miqesise  me individet qe kandidonin
Nuk shitet  vota jepet  falas

----------


## martini1984

> Po shume mire ben edhe me krunde pranoje o derman, fundja nuk eshte se do vleresohet ajo vote kujdo qe te ja japesh )


Ke te drejte,jane caktuar se kush apo cila!
Xhane :buzeqeshje:

----------

Isabel2 (11-10-2015)

----------

